# Kopi-Peru El Mango (Chirinos)



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Just recently received these beans from my kopi subscription, I receive one 250g bag of beans a month which was a gift from my daughter (last one I think).

The beans were roasted on 6th Feb and I received them Saturday 14th and started using them yesterday after the last of my Rave Italian Job beans finished.

Tasting notes on the card that comes with Kopi beans states 'this delicate coffee balances a gentle body with bright acidity and compex depth of flavour'.

Kopi recommends the pour-over brewing method for these beans but unfortunately I don't like cafetiere coffee and don't have pour-over equipement so I used the Expobar to produce espresso @ 18g>36g and made up a cappa.

I've used three lots of espresso to adjust the grind and I'm not far away now @ about 35secs but I'm not impressed with the beans, they still taste a bit bitter and I don't really think that they go with milk.

I've tried them as espresso with no sugar and they are ok and there is a bit of a depth of flavour/aftertase going on but they're very bitter to me, the tasting notes also say that the beans are more citric tasting than last month's beans which were Brazilian and which I really liked.

However I'm not sure if the bitterness is down to the grind and the beans may well improve once I get the grind perfect but the problem is the adjustment is very very small so it takes a few goes to get close.

I'll persevere with them but I'll be back to my usual Italian blends for making cappas when these are done.

Tony


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If recommended as pour over your probably not getting the best from them with milk . pourover would be drunk back.

I think your in the right ball park as ratio perhaps coarsen the grind and try same ratio in 30 seconds?

What temp are you brewing at ....


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> If recommended as pour over your probably not getting the best from them with milk . pourover would be drunk back.
> 
> I think your in the right ball park as ratio perhaps coarsen the grind and try same ratio in 30 seconds?
> 
> What temp are you brewing at ....


Thanks Mr B, I'm brewing at 92degrees C.

Big problem I have with my grinder, well it's not such a big problem but you are supposed to adjust the grind with no beans but I just turn the grinding wheel a slight touch to the left or right then grind my beans which will be slightly out with the 'proper' grind on the beans following, if you know what I mean?

There's always a bit of a lag but the adjustment is only mm either way, too much one way or the other and the grind is well out so it's a bit of suck and see for the most part.

Tony


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't use Rave, but I would imagine that they are roasted quite light if they are filter specific. You can try dropping the dose to 17g and grinding finer (keep brew ratio the same) as these beans will not extract as easily as the darker roasts you've been using.

JP


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

echoing jjprestidge

I use Belgian roaster a lot and they offer filter profile and espresso profile, their espresso is light and their filter is even lighter. You'd struggle to get a tasty espresso with a filter profile coffee.

This is even more pronounced if you like something bolder like Rave's Italian job.

If you do want to get into brewed a one cup v60 and papers costs less then £10.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> echoing jjprestidge
> 
> I use Belgian roaster a lot and they offer filter profile and espresso profile, their espresso is light and their filter is even lighter. You'd struggle to get a tasty espresso with a filter profile coffee.
> 
> ...


 Or a jug, filter and papers from Whittard for £15:

http://www.whittard.co.uk/equipment/coffee-equipment/all-coffee-equipment/v60-pour-over-kit.htm


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I tried the above suggestions and the beans are a bit better now, still a bit bitter but they are now surpisingly good in milk, either that or I'm just getting used to them.

I've gone a bit coarser with the same brew ratio but the time is now down to around 25 secs with about 2 seconds of pre-infusion.

I tried the slightly smaller dose @ 17g with the same brew ratio and 30secs or so not bad, better than the intitial extractions but still bitter.

I do think that the bitterness is in the beans though rather than the grind as it's not horrible like a really dodgy grind.

With the milk you can taste something at the end like maybe a citrus taste.

Thanks again for the advice and suggestions.

Tony


----------

